# Nremt-p??



## sonnyevans2001 (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello everyone, well I just got done taking my test for the second time. Im extremely nervous that I didnt do good again. I got a total of 150 questions and this time the test was way beyond harder than the first time I took it? How accuracte is the getting the total number of questions 150 and passing it seems I read alot of folks getting cut off at 80"s and passing, so needles to say I want be getting much sleep this weekend!!:sad:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 23, 2011)

If the test progressively gets more difficult that means you are doing well, *usually*.


Hope it works out for you.


----------



## sonnyevans2001 (Sep 26, 2011)

Well this was my second attempt like I said I went to 150 questions and i felt it was way harder than the first time. I didnt pass so I suppose Im back to studying even more, still cant believe I failed? I felt like I was doing / did good on it. I had been using the emt-national-training website, would like to hear what others have or had used in order to pass, I used that website and was passing a ton of test including the simulation tests they have. Thanks for your responsed:wacko:


----------



## EMS Patient Care Advocate (Sep 26, 2011)

sonnyevans2001 said:


> Well this was my second attempt like I said I went to 150 questions and i felt it was way harder than the first time. I didnt pass so I suppose Im back to studying even more, still cant believe I failed? I felt like I was doing / did good on it. I had been using the emt-national-training website, would like to hear what others have or had used in order to pass, I used that website and was passing a ton of test including the simulation tests they have. Thanks for your responsed:wacko:



http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://www.emtprep.com/&h=qAQCG1bkl

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http://emtreview.com/&h=FAQCFf0fL

people have good luck with these folks. I havnt personally tried them. If there is anything else I can do I would love to help


----------



## Wes (Sep 26, 2011)

Google Jon Puryear.  I think his website is nationalregistryprep.com


----------



## Bradley (Sep 28, 2011)

Our class used jblearning.com. It was pretty good, not that I have any other sites to compare it to. It does a good job of explaining the reasons for the answers. I just finished my class and 8 out of 10 of us used that and passed first try. Good luck and don't let it get you down!!!


----------



## Nerd13 (Sep 28, 2011)

I really liked FISDAP study tools: http://www.fisdap.net/what_we_make/study_tools

Not quite as much to offer as some other testing companies but I thought the practice tests (especially the final) were good and well laid out.


----------



## Nervegas (Oct 1, 2011)

Wes said:


> Google Jon Puryear.  I think his website is nationalregistryprep.com



I had his prep course on CD and the booklet. I passed mine on the first try with 82 questions. He definitely helped me out quite a bit.


----------



## bradford (Oct 4, 2011)

There are a bunch of study guides out there. Utilize them! Reread your notes, take the free online tests, study with your classmates, then do it all over again. I made it my 40-hour-a-week-job. I bought 2 hard copy NREMT-P books, i studied my notes, i conferred with classmates, i took the free online tests, i talked with co-workers, and i took the test. I walked out after 71 questions, and found out a few hours later I had passed. In my experience, the test is designed to make you second-guess yourself. But if you stick to your guns, fall back on your education, take your time, utilize your resources (they give you blank paper for your drug calcs!), you should be fine. I realize test anxiety is a real thing, but c'mon, it can't be any more stressful than your internship! If you can pass didactic, pass clinicals, and pass your internship, NR really shouldn't be that big of an obstacle. If this is what you really want to do for a living, a standard aptitude test shouldn't get in your way. If you fail, just remember this: YOU GET 6 CHANCES TO PASS!
When you do pass, and you will, let us all know so we can celebrate and welcome you. Good luck. Hit the books. Pass that SH*T!


----------

